# attraper/contracter une maladie de qqn



## KennyHun

Bonjour,

Peut-on attraper/choper/contracter une MST/une maladie DE quelqu'un ? P.ex. "Elle a attrapé une gonorrhée d'un de ses partenaires occasionnels."

Ou est-ce plutôt l'autre qui transmet (refile?) la maladie ? "L'un de ses partenaires occasionnels lui a transmis/refilé une gonorrhée."

Merci d'avance.


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir, 



KennyHun said:


> Peut-on attraper/choper/contracter une MST/une maladie


Oui.


KennyHun said:


> DE quelqu'un


Non.


KennyHun said:


> Ou est-ce plutôt l'autre qui transmet (refile?) la maladie ? "L'un de ses partenaires occasionnels lui a transmis/refilé une gonorrhée."


Oui.


----------



## Nicomon

Il n'y a pas que les MST.   KennyHun a aussi écrit _maladie_.
Est-ce que ces phrases vous choquent?  Moi, pas (à part le fait que je ne dis pas «_ choper_ »).  
_
Elle frissonnait depuis son réveil et redoutait d'avoir attrapé la grippe de Maxime.
J'ai attrapé la rougeole de mon fils et pourtant je suis vacciné!
Ma fille avait 9 mois lorsqu'elle a attrapé la varicelle de sa grande sœur.
Ma puce de 18 mois a chopé la grippe de son grand frère. 
La teigne est très contagieuse et peut être contractée d'une autre personne._


----------



## k@t

Etant donné la façon dont est libellée la question de Kenny (non pas _*la *maladie de quelqu’un_, mais _*une *maladie de quelqu’un_ + le _*de *_en majuscule + la deuxième partie de la question), j’ai compris qu’il demandait si *de quelqu’un* pouvait être non pas complément de nom – comme dans les quatre premiers exemples que tu as donnés -, mais un COS, comme dans une structure du type *tenir quelque chose de quelqu’un*.

*Je tiens cette qualité de mon père.*
> _Cette qualité, je la tiens de mon père. 
> Je tiens ça de mon père. _
> _C’est cette qualité de mon père que je tiens. _

_*J’ai attrapé la rougeole de mon fils.*_
> _Cette rougeole, je l’ai attrapée de mon fils. ***_
> _J'ai attrapé ça de mon fils. ***_
>_ C’est la rougeole de mon fils que j’ai attrapée. _


Ben, c’est parfait, comme ça, Kenny a les deux réponses possibles (si toutefois je ne fais pas erreur, et que la structure avec COS est effectivement erronée - autrement, il n'y a que ta réponse qui vaut) ! 


*** Du moins, c’est ce qu’il me semble que c'est erroné. La dernière des phrases que tu donnes irait dans le sens inverse. On trouve d'ailleurs quelques rares autres exemples où _*de X*_ est COS et non complément de nom.


----------



## Nicomon

Si je m'en tiens  à « attrapé » : 





> _J'ai attrapé ça de mon fils. ***_


   Je ne suis pas grammairienne, mais cette phrase ne me choque pas du tout.
Quant à l'autre, j'aurais accordé  _attrapé*e*_.   Bon pour le naturel... on repassera  mais là encore, je ne suis pas convaincue que ce soit erroné.

Il me semble qu'on peut attraper *une *maladie contagieuse *de *quelqu'un. Cette phrase aussi me semble correcte : 





> La BPCO n'est pas contagieuse. Vous ne pouvez pas la transmettre à une autre personne *ni l'attraper de quelqu'un d'autre*.


  Cela dit, pour l'exemple de MST je préfère aussi : _... lui a refilé la/une..._


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Quant à l'autre, j'aurais accordé _attrapé*e*_.


Bien sûr ! J'ai corrigé, merci. 

Quelques éléments qui ne plaident pas en faveur de _*de X *_comme COS.

*1)* En principe les dictionnaires mentionnent les COS ;  deux exemples :


> ·        *TENIR*, verbe
> *5.* *Qqn tient qqc. de qqn/de qqc.*Avoir reçu de quelqu'un/de quelque chose un bien, une qualité, un caractère par le biais de l'hérédité ou non; en avoir reçu une information.
> TENIR : Définition de TENIR





> ·        *EXTORQUER*, verbe trans.
> Obtenir quelque chose de quelqu'un par la force,
> EXTORQUER : Définition de EXTORQUER



Rien de tel dans les entrées *attraper* / _*choper *_/_* contracter*_.

*2)* Dans dicovalence, un dictionnaire qui, je cite, _répertorie les cadres de valence de plus de 3700 verbes simples du français. Par cadre de valence on entend traditionnellement le nombre et la nature des compléments valenciels du verbe, y compris le sujet, avec mention de leur fonction syntaxique, o_n voit que pour _*contracter + maladie*_, il n’est pas mentionné de *P3*, contrairement à ce qui se passe pour _*tenir, obtenir, extorquer*_, où les P3 sont bien mentionnés. (Pour *choper *et *attraper*, le sens + maladie n’est pas répertorié.)

PO = fonction sujet
P1 = fonction objet direct
P2 = fonction objet indirect introduit par à
P3 = fonction objet indirect introduit par de



> VAL$    contracter: P0 P1
> VTYPE$  predicator simple
> 
> VERB$   CONTRACTER/contracter
> 
> NUM$    19290
> 
> EG$     il a contracté un rhume





> VAL$    obtenir: P0 P1 (P3)
> VTYPE$  predicator simple
> VERB$   OBTENIR/obtenir
> NUM$    57960
> EG$     ils voudraient obtenir des renseignements des autorités





> VAL$    tenir: P0 (P1) P3
> VTYPE$  predicator simple
> VERB$   TENIR/tenir
> NUM$    81910
> EG$     elle tient ses oreilles de sa grand-mère
> 
> VAL$    tenir: P0 P1 P3
> VTYPE$  predicator simple
> VERB$   TENIR/tenir
> NUM$    81915
> EG$     elle tient ces contes pour enfants de sa grand-mère




*3)* Quand on google-livres les différentes structures, on obtient plusieurs dizaines / centaines d’occurrences pour *tenir quelque chose de quelqu’un*, pour les autres *choper / attraper / contracter de quelqu’un, *aucunes tirées d’ouvrages, les très rares que l’on trouve (deux ou trois) sont extraites de forum, de blogs à la syntaxe éventuellement douteuse et de sites traduits (par qui ?). C’est le cas du dernier exemple que tu as donné.
Un autre à la syntaxe savoureuse, le reste de la page étant à l’avenant.


> Le Lupus n'est pas contagieux-vous ne peut pas l'attraper de quelqu'un.
> Quel est Lupus ?



Je vois que parmi les rares occurrences de *attraper de quelqu’un* plusieurs viennent de sites canadiens (pas vérifié s’ils étaient d’origine anglophone ou francophone). Peut-être cette tournure est-elle un québécisme ? Enfin, quand bien même ce serait le cas, elle reste rare, et alors peut-être est-elle à déconseiller ?


----------



## lamy08

De grâce, ne compliquons pas pour le plaisir!
Il est clair que si X a refilé une MST à Y, Y l'a attrapée de X, évidemment.
Pour moi, les 2 phrases de KennyHun sont correctes.
Même _choper_ est un verbe tout à fait actuel, pas très littéraire, mais utilisé par les jeunes dans le langage de tous les jours.


----------



## Nicomon

Qu'on me comprenne bien.  Si j'ai précisé plus haut entre parenthèses que je ne dis pas « _choper_ »... ce n'est pas que le verbe me choque.
C'est simplement qu'il est moins courant au Québec.   Ici pour _attaper, _on dit  en langage familier : «_ pogner_ ». Je ne recommande pas pour l'Europe. 

Je pense aussi que les 2 phrases de KennyHun sont grammaticalement correctes. 
Quoique j'aurais dit (et je ne sais même pas expliquer pourquoi) :   _Elle a attrapé *la* gonorrhée._

J'ai écrit que je préfère  : ... _lui a refilé_ _une/la_  (je n'ai même pas écrit _transmis_).   
Comme dans :  _Ce salaud /cette salope m'a refilé une MST._


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> La teigne est très _contagieuse_ et peut être _contractée d'une_ autre personne.


Il était tard quand j'ai répondu et je n'avais pas fait l'effort de regarder d'où était extraite cette phrase. D'un site étranger, parfois (souvent) très mal traduit. Exemples :

Sur la page d'où ta citation est extraite :


> Tinea capitis, ou la teigne du cuir chevelu, conduit ronds, rouges, démangeaisons patchs à apparaître sur le cuir chevelu. Au fil du temps, les correctifs croître et peuvent devenir écailleuses. Lorsqu'ils apparaissent, les cheveux devient cassant et se brise près du cuir chevelu,




Et sans doute encore mieux, sur la page d'accueil :


> *Familles Heroes*
> Assigner un membre de la famille d'être le héros de la semaine, avec une cape. Emploi du héros est posé sur le promontoire et fondre et rediriger les membres de la famille quand ils ne s'affichent pas bon caractère. Si votre enfant n'est pas à l'aide de paroles aimables, le héros familial lui rappelle qu'elle a besoin d'utiliser des mots aimables quand elle parle aux autres.


Bien, bien, bien. Pas sûre que ce site soit une source valable pour illustrer la "bonne" syntaxe française.


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'ai pas pris le temps de décortiquer le site.  Bien d'accord que ce n'est pas une source valable.
C'est la première que j'ai trouvée - copiée sans ouvrir le site - avec le verbe  _contracter _(je cherchais des exemples avec les 3 verbes que KennyHun a écrits)
J'ai seulement écrit que la phrase - contrairment aux autres que tu cites - ne me choque pas.
Faut croire que j'ai les oreilles moins sensibles que les tiennes.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> ne me choque pas.


Peut-être est-ce l’influence de l’anglais ?
_Catch a disease from_
_Contract a disease from_

à comparer avec le français *attrape une maladie de* / *contracte une maladie de*  : une seule occurrence où *de X* est COS, et la source est … canadienne ! 


> Croire qu'on a _*attrapé une maladie de*_ quelqu'un d'autre nous empêche de faire nos processus intérieurs.
> La sensualité et la sexualité


(En passant, je trouve la suite de la phrase pour le moins étrange : _faire ses processus intérieurs._ )


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,


k@t said:


> Peut-être est-ce l’influence de l’anglais ?


La phrase d'origine, _attraper une maladie de qq'un_, m'est aussi banale.


----------



## Nicomon

Que je sache, lamy08 et atcheque ne sont pas canadiens.  Jusqu'ici, on dirait qu'il n'y a que toi que ça choque, k@t.

[…]

Lise Bourbeau n'est vraiment pas une référence en matière de littérature québécoise.


----------



## k@t

Personnellement, elle me choque. Je suis donc en minorité ! 
Si l’intuition des locuteurs natifs est essentielle, en revanche pour qu’elle ait une quelconque valeur, il faut que l’échantillon soit un peu plus large que 4 personnes.
Au-delà de votre intuition, vous ne trouvez pas qu’il y a quand même un faisceau d’indices (ceux que j'ai déroulés précédemment) qui plaide lourdement en défaveur de cette construction ?


----------



## Maître Capello

La préposition _de_ n'introduit pas ici un COI (ou COS pour ceux qui utilisent cette terminologie), mais un *complément d'origine*, comme lorsque l'on dit _venir *de* France_ ou _sortir une robe *de* la penderie_. Il est donc tout à fait correct et – n'en déplaise à k@t – naturel de dire _attraper une maladie de qqn_.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> mais un *complément d'origine*,


Ça se discute, mais quand bien même, ces compléments sont également signalés par les dictionnaires.



Maître Capello said:


> sortir une robe *de* la penderie





> *2.* *Qqn sort qqc. de qqc. *Extraire, tirer quelque chose de. _Sortir la voiture de la remise; sortir un couteau de la gaine; sortir son mouchoir, un paquet, sa main de sa poche; sortir son costume de l'armoire_. [_Gobseck_] _les sortait de l'écrin, les y remettait, les y reprenait encore (...) − Beaux diamants!_ (Balzac,_Gobseck_, 1830, p. 412).
> 
> SORTIR : Définition de SORTIR


 



Maître Capello said:


> _venir *de* France_





> *C. −* [Constr. avec un compl. prép. _de_]
> 
> *1.* [Le compl. indique le point de départ, la provenance]
> 
> *a)* [Le suj. désigne un animé] Arriver en provenance de. _D'où vient-il? venir du ciel, de la mer; venir de nulle part.Quand il s'est amené au lycée de Tulle, il venait de Paris, il m'en a jeté plein la vue_ (Beauvoir, _Mandarins_, 1954, p. 254).
> 
> VENIR : Définition de VENIR



Comme je l’ai dit précédemment, rien de tel pour _attraper / choper / contracter._
Dicovalence mentionne bien sûr également ces compléments dans la description valencielle des verbes, or un tel complément n’est pas indiqué pour _contracter + maladie_.



Maître Capello said:


> Il est donc tout à fait correct et – n'en déplaise à k@t – naturel de dire _attraper une maladie de qqn_.


En effet, j’ai tout de même beaucoup de mal avec :
_C’est de lui que j’ai attrapé la varicelle._

Quoi qu’il en soit, je pense que Kenny dispose à présent de pas mal d’éléments pour faire son propre choix.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> La préposition _de_ n'introduit pas ici un COI (ou COS pour ceux qui utilisent cette terminologie), mais un *complément d'origine*, comme lorsque l'on dit _venir *de* France_ ou _sortir une robe *de* la penderie_.


Est-ce que vous analyseriez _Il a hérité ça de son père_ comme un complément d'origine? Pour ma part, il me semble que j'y verrais plutôt un COI.

Quoi qu'il en soit, cela ne règle pas le problème. En effet, tous les verbes n'admettent pas un complément d'origine (ou un COI introduit par _de_) : on ne peut pas dire *_acheter quelque chose de quelqu'un_, par exemple. La question est donc de savoir si _attraper_ accepte un tel complément. Même si, spontanément, _attraper une maladie de quelqu'un _ne me choque pas, je reconnais que k@t marque un point quand elle signale que cette possibilité n'est pas mentionnée dans les dictionnaires.


----------



## k@t

Chimel said:


> k@t marque un point



Je vais essayer d’en marquer un deuxième.

Je pense que sémantiquement *attraper / contracter / choper* _une maladie_ revient davantage à dire que l’on est porteur d’une maladie / que l’on en est atteint qu’à indiquer qui est le contaminateur (pour cela on a les verbes *transmettre / filer / refiler*, etc.).

*Edit* - ça apparait très clairement dans le libellé de la 9e édition de l'Académie :


> ☆*8. **Être atteint par ; être victime de*. _Attraper un coup de poing dans une rixe. Si tu continues, tu vas attraper une paire de gifles. Il finira par attraper un mauvais coup. _*Spécialt. Contracter une maladie, en être atteint de façon soudaine*, accidentelle. _Attraper un rhume. Attraper la grippe. Cette maladie s'attrape facilement. _Par méton. _Attraper un virus. _Par ext. _Attraper un coup de soleil. _Fam. _Tu vas attraper mal. Tu vas attraper froid si tu ne te couvres pas. _Fig. _Il a attrapé un coup de sang, _il est entré dans une violente colère. Par anal. _Attraper un fou rire _ou _le fou rire. _
> ATTRAPER : Définition de ATTRAPER


(Rougi, graissé par moi.)

C’est ce fait sémantique qui – à mon avis – ne peut que bloquer le *de X* comme complément (autre que de nom).
A contrario, si le sémantisme du verbe ne bloquait pas ce complément, il me paraitrait difficile (impossible) de justifier sa non mention par les dictionnaires, tant le contaminateur serait un indéniable actant du procès.

Ensuite, si la structure ne choque pas violemment (et pour certains apparemment même pas du tout) les locuteurs natifs, c’est sans doute parce que, de fait, une maladie contagieuse implique par définition un contaminateur, il n’est donc rien d’étonnant à ce que cognitivement on puisse activer un complément en *de X *; et ce en dépit du blocage imposé par le sémantisme de ces verbes.

Joue aussi très vraisemblablement le « parasitage » avec *de X*-complément du nom (cf. les 4 premiers exemples donnés par Nicomon dans son premier message pour justifier de la tournure en *de X-*complément autre que de nom), qui pour le coup est en effet parfaitement correct et naturel.


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> [...] on ne peut pas dire *_acheter quelque chose de quelqu'un_, par exemple.


  Eh bien moi, je dis qu'on peut.  À mon avis, personne ne vous reprendra au Québec si vous dites :  « de ».

À ce sujet, lire ou relire les fils suivants.  Les avis sont partagés, y compris celui de Littré.
C'est peut-être rare ou vieilli ailleurs, comme tournure, mais de là à la proscrire... 

acheter qqch de/à qqn
FR: acheter qqch à/pour/de qqn


----------



## k@t

Et ça, le Tlfi le mentionne, ... contrairement à ce qu'on sait ! 


> ♦ *Acheter de. *_Rare_ :
> 7. Son père s'arrêtait pour causer avec cette forte campagnarde, dont les épaules, dans ce temps-là, comme aujourd'hui, crut se rappeler Florentine, étaient recouvertes du même vieux chandail d'homme, bruni au soleil. Ils *achetaient d'*elle, des petits cornichons au vinaigre dont Azarius était friand. G. Roy, _Bonheur d'occasion,_1945, p. 303.


----------



## OLN

Pour les mêmes raisons que toi, k@t, _attraper une maladie de quelqu'un_ me fait tiquer. Le sens est bien sûr clair, mais ça me donne l'impression d'un parler régional.

Dans mon entourage (je prends des précautions vis-à-vis des idiomes ), on ne dit « Pierre a attrapé au vol un _ou_ le jouet de son fils » que si le jouet appartient à son fils. Ce jouet a pu être lancé par quelqu'un d'autre que le fils et pour savoir qui l'a lancé, on ne posera pas la question « De qui Pierre a-t-il attrapé... ? ».

_Attraper qc de qn _semble être une construction "faute de mieux" que je ne mettrais pas sur le même plan que _venir d'un endroit_ ou _sortir qc de qc_, mais plutôt sur celui, grammatical et sémantique, de _recevoir qc de_ _qn._
La personne "de laquelle" on a attrapé la maladie étant son vecteur, ne peut-on pas aussi bien (ou mal ) dire _attrapé *via/par* ?_

______________
P.S. (_acheter de_) : L'auteur de _Bonheur d'occasion_, Gabrielle Roy, était canadienne. L'auteur*e*, doit-on écrire alors ? Au passage, on ne comprend pas bien ce que fait la virgule entre sujet et COD.
Le Grevisse cite aussi des auteurs du XIXe et un auteur belge (lien).
[…]


----------



## Interprete

Je ne suis moi non plus pas du tout choqué par "j'ai attrapé cette grippe de X", même si elle ne me paraît pas tout à fait halal. Dans la langue parlée, la tournure me paraît tout à fait courante. Je pense que ça peut choquer certains parce que l'action décrite par le verbe attraper se marie mal avec l'idée de provenance exprimée par "de".


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,



KennyHun said:


> Ou est-ce plutôt l'autre qui transmet (refile?) la maladie ? "L'un de ses partenaires occasionnels lui a transmis/refilé une gonorrhée."


Il me semble en effet qu'en franco-français, si on veut préciser le vecteur de la maladie, c'est ce dernier qui devient préférentiellement agent de l'action :
• _Ma fille m'a refilé (passé) le rhume_
avec souvent la variante avec un adjectif possessif
• _Ma fille m'a refilé son rhume_
et c'est dans ce sens que se comprendra généralement la tournure avec la préposition "de" : "_j'ai attrapé le rhume de ma fille_".
Donc plutôt d'accord avec k@t

Dans le cas d'une MST, _il a attrapé la chaude-pisse d'une prostituée_, le sens est clair comme dit OLN, mais cette tournure me semble tout aussi improbable en français standard (mais peut s'imposer ailleurs), le "complément d'origine" ne marchant pas vraiment avec le verbe _attraper_.
Donc pas d'accord avec Interprete (qui la trouve courante).


----------



## danielc

En ce qui concerne le verbe _attraper_, on peut attraper la pensée de quelqu'un, pourquoi pas une maladie? Le sens ici est de _saisir_

"_*Attraper* la pensée d’un auteur que l’on traduit."


attraper — Wiktionnaire_


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> on ne peut pas dire *_acheter quelque chose de quelqu'un_, par exemple


Mais si.  C'est certes plus rare que _acheter qqch *à* qqn_, mais cela reste possible.

_Ils *achetaient d'*elle des petits cornichons au vinaigre dont Azarius était friand_ (G. Roy, _Bonheur d'occasion_).

Pour en revenir à _venir_, c'est un verbe *intransitif* comme indiqué dans les dictionnaires et non pas un verbe transitif indirect. La préposition _de_ n'introduit donc pas un COI mais un complément d'origine. Sinon il y a encore _descendre_, également catégorisé comme verbe intransitif et dont la construction _descendre de_, pourtant parfaitement correcte et courante, n'est pas indiquée dans le TLFi, hormis les exemples donnés.



danielc said:


> En ce qui concerne le verbe _attraper_, on peut attraper la pensée de quelqu'un, pourquoi pas une maladie? Le sens ici est de _saisir_


Il s'agit dans ce cas d'un complément du nom _pensée_ et non d'un complément du verbe. 

[…]


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Mais si.  C'est certes plus rare que _acheter qqch *à* qqn_, mais cela reste possible.


  C'est drôle.   J'ai l'impression qu'au Québec c'est  « _*à*_ » qui est plus rare dans le sens « il/elle m'a vendu ».

Si Gabrielle Roy avait écrit (tout court) : _ Ils lui achetaient des cornichons_  (_achetaient *à*_, donc) j'aurais compris qu'ils lui en offraient.
Bon bien sûr, avec la suite de la phrase, il n'y a pas de confusion possible.

Bref, comme j'ai écrit au dernier post d'un des fils que j'ai cités plus haut : 





> Eh bien moi, si quelqu'un me disait _j'ai acheté un livre à Paul... _je ne comprendrais pas que Paul lui a vendu un livre.
> Je croirais plutôt qu'il/elle a offert un livre à Paul.


 […]


----------



## k@t

[…]


danielc said:


> En ce qui concerne le verbe _attraper_, on peut attraper la pensée de quelqu'un, pourquoi pas une maladie? Le sens ici est de _saisir_
> 
> "_*Attraper* la pensée d’un auteur que l’on traduit."_


Confusion entre complément de nom et complément de verbe, voilà qui semble bien confirmer une des hypothèses que j’avais émises #18.
Auxquelles on peut rajouter ce qui semble transparaitre du fil mis en lien par atcheque #22 : l’influence de la structure d’expressions sémantiquement proches, comme *hériter quelque chose de quelqu’un */* tenir quelque chose de quelqu’un.*

Et sinon, *J’ai attrapé de mon fils une grippe*, ça ne vous gêne toujours pas ?


----------



## Nicomon

k@t said:


> Et sinon, *J’ai attrapé de mon fils une grippe*, ça ne vous gêne toujours pas ?


 Dans cet ordre, oui ça me gêne.
Je ne dirais pas non plus :  _Mon fils, une grippe m'a refilée / transmise_.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Dans cet ordre, oui ça me gêne.


Pourtant, on dit sans problème :

_J’ai hérité de mon père une maison.
J’ai reçu de ma mère une lettre.
J’ai obtenu de mon patron une augmentation.
Je tiens de mon grand-père cet indéfectible optimisme._



Nicomon said:


> Je ne dirais pas non plus : _Mon fils, une grippe m'a refilée / transmise_.


(Trait d'humour reçu cinq sur cinq, mais à tout hasard, je réponds malgré tout sérieusement.)
Et pour cause, sauf à jouer les Bourgeois gentilhomme ou les poètes, ce genre de triturages syntaxiques (dislocation du sujet sans reprise pronominale + COD placé avant le verbe) sont agrammaticaux.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Pour en revenir à _venir_, c'est un verbe *intransitif* comme indiqué dans les dictionnaires et non pas un verbe transitif indirect. La préposition _de_ n'introduit donc pas un COI mais un complément d'origine. Sinon il y a encore _descendre_, également catégorisé comme verbe intransitif et dont la construction _descendre de_, pourtant parfaitement correcte et courante, n'est pas indiquée dans le TLFi, hormis les exemples donnés.


Cela m'avait échappé.
Sans rentrer dans la controverse sur le classement des verbes (en grammaire nouvelle, ces verbes sont classés transitifs indirects), je ne vois pas ce que ça change par rapport au fait que ces compléments (quels qu'ils soient) sont indiqués dans les dictionnaires, contrairement à _*de X *_pour _attraper / choper / contracter + maladie_ ?


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, j'aurais mis « _de mon / de ma_ » en fin de phrase dans chacun de tes exemples. 
Après  :  _maison, lettre, augmentation _et _optimisme.    _Cet ordre semble plus naturel à mon oreille québécoise.  

En clair, vous aurez compris que _attraper une maladie de quelqu'un_ ne me choque pas davantage que _acheter quelque chose de quelqu'un._
Je dirais les deux sans problème. Différence régionale ?   Influence de l'anglais / calque ? Peut-être... mais je n'en suis toujours pas convaincue. 

Et je crois qu'il est plus que temps pour moi de passer à un autre fil.   On tourne en rond, là.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Eh bien moi, j'aurais mis « _de mon / de ma_ » en fin de phrase dans chacun de tes exemples.


Moi aussi, c'est l'ordre le plus canonique, néanmoins inverser les places ne me choque pas.


Nicomon said:


> En clair, vous aurez compris que _attraper une maladie de quelqu'un_ ne me choque pas davantage que _acheter quelque chose de quelqu'un._


OK, donc effectivement ma phrase test n'est pas pertinente pour toi.


----------



## danielc

Nicomon
Je suis d'accord avec toi en ce qui concerne ce fil.
Il n'est pas seulement question de ton oreille québécoise, mais de ce qui est acceptable chez nous.


----------

